# Devil's Bridge Farm - June 2014



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 15, 2014)

Visited this place with Tempests Avitar and Egodge. No information or history on this farm, having came accross it by chance after collecting the afore mentioned from Lampeter in Wales to bring home to Norwich. Couldn't resist stopping for a short while to check it out, but with a 300 mile drive ahead of us, we could only stay about 30 minutes. It is a traditional stone built farm house and outbuildings for that part of the country, with some more modern sheds (possibly 1960's) which are also in a dilapidated condition. Sadly, we were unable to enter the house itself as the ground foor was secure and we could find nothing to use as a ladder to get to the broken first floor windows. However, some of the barns contained interesting farm related artefacts. It is idyllically set just away from the passing road. This part of Wales is home to numorous ruins of all types – an explorers paradise. 

As there is no history of the farm, I have included a history of the nearby iconic Devils Bridge complex for those who wish to learn about it. I acknowledge Wikipedia, from which most of the following was lifted:





The bridge spans the Mynach, a tributary of the Rheidol. The bridge is unusual in that three separate bridges are coexistent, each one built upon the previous bridge. The most recently built is an iron bridge (1901), which was built over a stone bridge (1753), which was built when the original bridge was thought to be unstable. The builders of the 1753 bridge used the original bridge (built 1075–1200) to support scaffolding during construction.
The bridge is at a point where the River Mynach drops 90 metres (300*ft) in 5 steps down a steep and narrow ravine before it meets the River Rheidol. The set of stone steps leading down to the lowest bridge at the waterfall are known as Jacob's Ladder.
According to the legend the original bridge was built by the Devil, as it was too difficult for mortals to build. The agreement stipulated that the Devil would build the bridge in return for the soul of the first living thing to cross the bridge. The Devil built the bridge and waited with glee to secure the soul of the first person to cross. However, he was tricked by an old woman who threw bread onto the bridge. Her dog crossed the bridge for the bread, thus becoming the first life to cross the new bridge. The Devil was angry, expecting to get the soul of a human, but had no choice to accept the soul of the dog instead.
And so, on with the photo's. Not brilliant quality as I was not equipped with a decent camera, but clear enough to give you a feel for the place:


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice story and some good shots of the place cheers


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 15, 2014)

Quality picture of the three bridges and it was good of you to include the history. An enjoyable read! Good work.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice location that, great set of pics, thanks


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 16, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Quality picture of the three bridges and it was good of you to include the history. An enjoyable read! Good work.



Thanks for that - as I had no history on the house itself, I thought I would give some of the near by bridge


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd have that!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 20, 2014)

Me too - it's in a great setting


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 20, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting! Beautiful old building and I know first hand the area and roads down that way are amazing! Nicely done


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 20, 2014)

Smashing write up and a great find,loads to see! thanks for showing.


----------



## Frankie73 (Jan 29, 2021)

In 1958 my school, in Oldham, organised a Monday to Friday holiday to, what was then, an Our ward Bound camp, near Devils Bridge. Each chalet was for 4 people. 
In those days a toilet in such a chalet would not have been dreamed of. 
As I remember the food was good and the activities great. 
We made a trip to Devils Bridge and generally trekked the country. On the last night there was a huge bonfire and a camp side meal. 
Some 62 years later I can't think of anything that was bad about it. But that is possibly not true.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 30, 2021)

Frankie73 said:


> In 1958 my school, in Oldham, organised a Monday to Friday holiday to, what was then, an Our ward Bound camp, near Devils Bridge. Each chalet was for 4 people.
> In those days a toilet in such a chalet would not have been dreamed of.
> As I remember the food was good and the activities great.
> We made a trip to Devils Bridge and generally trekked the country. On the last night there was a huge bonfire and a camp side meal.
> Some 62 years later I can't think of anything that was bad about it. But that is possibly not true.


You realise this was posted in 2014 not sure if they are still on here. What place were you at then? the Outward Bound I went on was at Ashburton in Devon and was a month long


----------



## Hayman (Jan 30, 2021)

While the branding iron looks like MD, it was WD. Being Wales, more likely William Davi(e)s that War Department! Wonderful photo of old ironmongery, including a jointed snaffle horse bit and a very simple set of secateurs.


----------

